# anyone want to travel to europe?



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

europe (specifically spain, italy, germany, uk and france) is a place i want to check out before i die. anyone want to plan a cross country tour this aug?


----------



## Speak Easy (Jun 27, 2006)

i was born and raised in italy. it's a beautiful country


----------



## Brax (Jun 15, 2005)

I would if I weren't poor. lol.


----------



## ebolarama (Nov 13, 2006)

Brax said:


> I would if I weren't poor. lol.


me too


----------



## Classified (Dec 7, 2004)

I plan on going in about 5 years. I'll spend a few months there probably, and travel along the Mediterranean.


----------



## justlistening (Dec 4, 2006)

Gumaro said:


> europe (specifically spain, italy, germany, uk and france) is a place i want to check out before i die. anyone want to plan a cross country tour this aug?


Let me know if you wanna meet somewhere when you're around (Belgium, Holland, Paris or London) 
But don't take it personal if I'm not in a meeting mood anymore by then ...


----------



## Softy785 (Apr 16, 2006)

that is so tempting. I might go if more people signed on to it.


----------



## outcastlonerfreak (May 4, 2007)

ebolarama said:


> Brax said:
> 
> 
> > I would if I weren't poor. lol.
> ...


Same here  I want to go to Europe so badly.


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

I'd love to go to Europe (as well as many other places). No money though....


----------



## andy1984 (Aug 18, 2006)

Sure, if you're paying :b.


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

I'm 100% italian, so going to italy would be sweet. The only place i ever been was out of NY was Vermont, this was when my SA went away for a while and i was able to enjoy long car rides. People there were wayyyy laid back tho!


----------



## EMACHINES (Mar 27, 2007)

andy1984 said:


> Sure, if you're paying :b.


 :agree


----------



## eagleheart (Jun 14, 2007)

Ah I'm in Spain but leaving soon. Of course I'd love (and I hope) to come back...

P.S. To me the most beautiful man is an Italian in Spain... :sigh


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

*Re: re: anyone want to travel to europe?*



eagleheart said:


> Ah I'm in Spain but leaving soon. Of course I'd love (and I hope) to come back...
> 
> P.S. To me the most beautiful man is an Italian in Spain... :sigh


why not an italian in italy?


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

*Re: re: anyone want to travel to europe?*



Speak Easy said:


> i was born and raised in italy. it's a beautiful country


Cool man! I didn't know that. We are brothers then! I'm 100% italian.I wasn't born in raised in italy tho! You probably have a crazy accent. I'm having monicotti for dinner!


----------



## eagleheart (Jun 14, 2007)

Oh man, I'm sorry, I worded that all wrong (happening to me a lot lately)! ops I was thinking of one specific man.


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

They'd arrest Gumaro at the airport tho saying he was carry conceled weapons! Check out those guns! Give the ladies what they want! Give them the double bicep pose bro!


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

*Re: re: anyone want to travel to europe?*



eagleheart said:


> Oh man, I'm sorry, I worded that all wrong (happening to me a lot lately)! ops I was thinking of one specific man.


no i read it wrong. i thought you were talking about 'man' in general.



SilentProphet said:


> They'd arrest Gumaro at the airport tho saying he was carry conceled weapons! Check out those guns! Give the ladies what they want! Give them the double bicep pose bro!


yea they dont allow pea shooters


----------



## billy (Feb 15, 2006)

....


----------



## FeelingAlone (Feb 1, 2005)

Gumaro said:


> europe (specifically spain, italy, germany, uk and france) is a place i want to check out before i die. anyone want to plan a cross country tour this aug?


been to Berlin last year. it was ok. i did the tourist things w/tour guides. even tho i was w/a bus full of (same) tourists for several days, i felt alone 

a few years ago did Italy. florance, rome, pompai, venice and 2 other cities i dont remember. i was with friends. I had a much better memory of that trip.

i guess if you cant click w/someone, you're going to be alone for most of the trip. 

anyway, i have no idea how i got off tangent.


----------



## Augustinus (Mar 17, 2007)

I'd love to go to Europe before I die. The first place would be Rome and then Italy's coasts. After that, Germany, France, England, Spain and Russia. Jerusalem sounds good too, but not in this terrorism climate.


----------



## lubs (Sep 17, 2006)

I love Europe. I've only been to the UK though and that was like 6 years ago during high school. I'd love to see France, Spain, Greece, and ALL of Italy :boogie


----------

